# Best Platforms?



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I know Gary brought this up on the 23rd but was hoping for a little more info myself. I have a flats boat so the wife is not going to let me drop 15K on a new ski. I know there are going to be a lot of different opinions and it seems the preferred brands are sea-doo and yamaha. Will any three seater work for fishing? I don't want to go buy a ski and decide a month later I should have bought another one. I live on Padre Island right across from Bob Hall so if anyone is making a rig run in the future I would love to stop by and check a couple out. 

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes, seadoo and yamaha are the preferred skis because of the large swim platform on the back. You need a large platform to attach a cooler/ rod rack to. Stay away from 2 stroke and supercharged motors as they consume too much fuel for an offshore trip. Speed is not necessary for off shore runs as the average speed is on 20-30 mph. I see used skis with less than 100 hours for sale all the time between 6 to 8k. Maybe less if it is a motivated seller.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Ditto above. 


Even if you get a ski with a short platform you can still hook a rack up, but it will have to hang off the back, which means it will have to be custom built. Right now there are racks on the market that will sit on the 3 seater yamahas and seadoos right out of the box. You want a long platform for buoyancy though. 

I recommend yamahas FXHO, its big with more useable storage. 
Many successfully use the VX series though, but it comes with storage challenges. 


Don't worry about the hours, nearly all used skis have less then 100hrs, many less then 30-50. People just don't ride them after they buy them. Just keep searching, remember to check Dallas and hill country area for skis. 

A new FXHO will cost you 16K OTD, a year or two old one with 30hrs will knock the price down considerably. If you are thinking about offshore fishing then go with 4 stroke fuel injected.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

Opinions on value on this ski?

http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/5622685007.html


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

robdog said:


> Opinions on value on this ski?
> 
> http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/5622685007.html


seems a little steep on the price, however if you want it, get it. Its still 50% off the price of a new one. So when you look at it like that it aint bad. 20hrs is nothing,

nice color


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

Check out the ride system, it was introduced in 2015, its sweet, works great. To me its worth looking for and paying for a 2015, but it will greatly reduce the number of available skis.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

if you plan to pull kids on water toys you need a three seater because a observer is required. You can only pull one person because they count as a passenger on the ski. I have a Yamaha FXHO.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I went and looked at new ones today. 16.6 K for the FXHO out the door. Then at least a couple grand more for accessories. I have a really hard time justifying that price when you can find one for half that, that's only a couple of years old and with very few hours. If anyone finds a good deal not too far from Corpus please PM me. I am on the Facebook page as well.

The one I posted yesterday was already sold 

Thanks..


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

if it has less than 50 hours on it , it has been hardly used. I have put 150 hours on mine since a year ago spring and use mine alot. These ski's are marine engines and made for many hours of run time depending on how well they have been maintained. Just like an outboard. Flushed with fresh water after use in salt water and regular oil changes.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

The new VX is the same size as the previous FXHO.


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

I fish on a Yamaha SUV 1200. it is considered a four seater. There are several for sale in Houston on Craig's list with new engines.


----------



## Da_Da (Jul 28, 2019)

If you are still looking for ski for fishing check out this article.


----------

